# [Bénévolat] Recherche Bénévole sur Linux Gentoo

## FFTME

La Fédération Française des Télétravailleurs et Micro-Entrepreneurs (FFTME) recherche un développeur Linux Gentoo 2 pour gérer un serveur Web en ligne.

Merci de vous faire connaître sur le site : www.fftme.fr rubrique fédération et bénévoles.

----------

## lmarcini

<mode humour>Effectivement, qund on consulte le lien, il y a grand besoin !</mode humour>

Plus sérieusement, des infos complémentaires ? -> lieu, fréquence, charge...

Merci.

----------

## barul

M'étonnerait que tu trouves beaucoup de monde qui accepterait de bosser sur un Gentoo d'OVH ici.

----------

## FFTME

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Un message avait été envoyé aux modérateurs pour poster cette annonce avec une réponse positive.

Nous travaillons bénévolement depuis plus d'un an à faire connaître, développer le télétravail et orienter ceux qui y croient et veulent changer les choses notamment pour aider les personnes en situation de handicap à retrouver un travail ou aider les personnes en difficulté suite à séparation, divorce, mutation, décès.

Nous ne pouvons gérer cela seuls et demandons de l'aide le plus sincèrement du monde.

A ce jour, aucun salarié et aucune subvention mais nous nous battons pour les choses changent et nous continuerons quoiqu'il arrive car le télétravail peut faire une vraie différence !

Bonne journée.

----------

## boozo

Bonjour,

Le titre pouvant préter a confusion avec la maintenance d'un forum, merci pour les explications   :Wink: 

Il serait même peut-être judicieux d'éditer le premier message afin :

d'éviter les ambiguïtés du titre avec i.e. [Asso] Recherche administrateur système/web bénévoled'y reporter ces informations car tous ne liront pas nécessairement tous les posts de votre fil en première intention.

Et aller voir votre objet sur le site nécessite d'avoir déjà un peu plus d'attrait pour la chose. 

Dans cette éventualité, vous pourriez également préciser un peu le contexte technique du besoin sinon a minima le périmètre a couvrir - même bénévole, il y a également des responsabilités a déterminer/établir pour un sysadmin - i.e.

- administration du serveur (mutualisé/dédié), et/ou du site web, et/ou autres applications, ...

- la charge envisagée ou les disponibilités nécessaires (nb j/semaine/mois, fréquence des màj, ...)

- les modalités de l'intervention (adhésion nécessaire, situation géographique locale/télétravail, ...)

- etc

----------

## gbetous

Il n'y a que ce site sur un serveur dédié ? Si oui, j'ai déjà une suggestion pour faire économiser de l'argent à l'association   :Wink: 

----------

## nelsooon

Bonjour,

J'accepte d'aider.

J'ai déjà des serveurs chez OVH sur une Gentoo depuis quelques années.

Cordialement,

----------

